# Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS II USM Review (Dustin)



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi everyone! I finished up my review of the new Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS II USM and found it to be a solid upgrade over the previous generation lens. Nano USM is a great focus technology, though I will never be a fan of focus by wire MF (an STM/Nano USM staple). 

Video Review: http://bit.ly/70300YT
Text Review: http://bit.ly/can70300

Any of you purchased one yet?


----------



## mistaspeedy (Feb 15, 2017)

Nice reviews (both video and text).

This is one lens I may considering buying during 2017, depending on a number of factors. I'm not in a hurry to buy anything at the moment, so we will see.


----------



## jd7 (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks Dustin. Another very interesting review.

Question for you. How would you rate the 70-300 II on full frame against an M3 or M5 plus ef-m telephoto for use when travelling? Obviously the M setup would be a bit smaller and lighter, I'd be interested to know how they compare overall.


----------



## Click (Feb 16, 2017)

Thank you Dustin. Another excellent review.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 20, 2017)

jd7 said:


> Thanks Dustin. Another very interesting review.
> 
> Question for you. How would you rate the 70-300 II on full frame against an M3 or M5 plus ef-m telephoto for use when travelling? Obviously the M setup would be a bit smaller and lighter, I'd be interested to know how they compare overall.



I didn't have a M5 body and this lens at the same time, but I'd say the EF-M 55-200 is pretty close, though I think the 70-300 IS II might have an edge advantage.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 20, 2017)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> jd7 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Dustin. Another very interesting review.
> ...



P.S. The focus speed between the two lenses isn't even a competition, though. The 55-200 is sedate by comparison.


----------



## jd7 (Feb 22, 2017)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > jd7 said:
> ...



Thanks very much for your thoughts Dustin - appreciated. I will be definitely giving the 70-300 IS II serious consideration. The new Sigma 100-400 C seems like it might be worth a look too as a travel telephoto.


----------



## SkynetTX (Feb 22, 2017)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Nano USM is a great focus technology, though I will never be a fan of focus by wire MF (an STM/Nano USM staple).



Neither will be me! Whatever Canon says, focus by wire technology *does not* support real FTM. :'( And for still photographers real FTM is a must. Therefore I will never by any lenses with STM or NanoUSM motors. Sorry, Canon!


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 22, 2017)

SkynetTX said:


> Neither will be me! Whatever Canon says, focus by wire technology *does not* support real FTM. :'( And for *some rare* still photographers real FTM is a must. Therefore I will never by any lenses with STM or NanoUSM motors. Sorry, Canon!



There, fixed that for you.


----------



## Talys (Mar 8, 2017)

I bought one, just for the nano USM. AF is not quite as fast as 18-135 (which is so fast that it's scary), nor as quiet, but it's still better than any other lens in either category, IMO. I really like the IQ on it for the price and focal range. On a tripod, it's a beast; without, you need to up ISOs a little because most of the range is f/4 or smaller.

The build quality is really nice. It has a premium and solid feel to it, and a modern look, just like the 18-135 USM.

My biggest criticism of these lenses is the electronic focus ring. I hate not having full time MF, especially on the 70-300; having to hold the shutter halfway to focus is annoying, and I manually focus all the time with birding because the AF may focus on the wrong subject (wrong bird, tree branch, whatever).


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Mar 8, 2017)

Talys said:


> I bought one, just for the nano USM. AF is not quite as fast as 18-135 (which is so fast that it's scary), nor as quiet, but it's still better than any other lens in either category, IMO. I really like the IQ on it for the price and focal range. On a tripod, it's a beast; without, you need to up ISOs a little because most of the range is f/4 or smaller.
> 
> The build quality is really nice. It has a premium and solid feel to it, and a modern look, just like the 18-135 USM.
> 
> My biggest criticism of these lenses is the electronic focus ring. I hate not having full time MF, especially on the 70-300; having to hold the shutter halfway to focus is annoying, and I manually focus all the time with birding because the AF may focus on the wrong subject (wrong bird, tree branch, whatever).



I'm completely with you on the MF issue. That's my least favorite thing about STM/Nano USM


----------

